# Foot switch with LED



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys.

I have an amp with a footswitchable boost on it and I was hoping you guys could help me figure out a foot switch for it.

the footswitch plug on the amp is audio only with no DC supply so your standard trem/reverb type footswitch with an LED will not light up. it will switch the boost on and off however.

moving forward, how would I wire up a foot switch with a DPDT, LED (with resistor), and a 9 volt battery to have the LED light up when the boost is active. 

With no footswitch plugged in, the boost is active, much like the reverb or tremolo on any other amp.

does the drawing I attached make sense? I have no real clue about schematics. I can do the work, but thats about it.

any help would be much appreciated! 

thanks guys


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I haven't worked much with these switches..so your schematic might be fine.

I found this one for a comparison and possible alternate.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

oh wonderful.

thanks Greco.

I will use some gator clips and try both and see what works I guess?

looking at my schematic again i don't think it will actually work, but i could be wrong. yours seems to be the correct now that I see the poles shown in the switch.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes, you could use the gator clips hooked up to a continuity buzzer for your trials.

OR...you could wait for someone (thinking of mhammer and the other pedal gurus) to confirm one of the schematics.

BUT...the gator clip trials would be more fun and you would exercise some brain cells...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Greco's schematic is correct.
The lugs you've shown Blam, for the amp connection, will never have continuity as the middle lug is the switch common.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

at 220K, the resistor in your original drawing, that's probably not letting enough power thru to light up your LED. Depending on brightness, anywhere from 2.2K to 4.7K to 10K at tops, unless it's a superbrite.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

keto said:


> at 220K, the resistor in your original drawing, that's probably not letting enough power thru to light up your LED. Depending on brightness, anywhere from 2.2K to 4.7K to 10K at tops, unless it's a superbrite.


perfect. thanks guys


----------

